# Self Storage Unit Facility Bid



## bulhead19 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey fellas. I was asked to bid a self storage unit facility. 2" Trigger. No side walks however, I do have to plow the front cul de sac in front of the building as the town line ends right in front of it. They are looking for a per push and seasonal price. We get about 125" of snow here on an average winter. What would you guys charge for something like this? I appreciate all input. Picture below.

http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=5600+Business+Ave+Cicero,+NY+13039&submit=Go&r=e


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So its the long buildings and just that little Cul de sac?


----------



## bulhead19 (Aug 1, 2011)

Correct. Left side of image


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

$220 a push.......


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the lead man I just put in my bid!! Good luck!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Just so everyone remembers.
[email protected] Is a management company looking to farm it out if he wins the bid.
AntlerAlert posted some interesting info about his BBB report in another thread as well.


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

hahahahahah Why do have multiple threads asking about prices on bid accounts? Time to figure it out for yourself my man. Looks fishy I think.


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

$173.50 a Push........


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

TJSNOW;1665424 said:


> $173.50 a Push........


Lowballer! That's an easy $176.85 all day! Lol


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

you guys got to move up north, cause up here thats a $182 looney lot


----------

